# The Great Question



## ISS (Nov 3, 2002)

Which dat of skybaby is dead, where now rename of roms?


----------



## KiVan (Nov 3, 2002)

is that a picture of skybaby??


----------



## neocat (Nov 3, 2002)

i doubt it


----------



## ISS (Nov 3, 2002)

It is not the image of skybaby, I say that now we do not have dats his...


----------



## KiVan (Nov 3, 2002)

i know.. we have to rename them manually till he releases new dats..

btw that pic is scary


----------



## neocat (Nov 4, 2002)

Is that you, ISS?


----------



## luixy (Nov 4, 2002)

The player of the pic are Luis Enrique Martinez, FC BARCELONA. SPanish international.


----------



## ISS (Nov 4, 2002)

B) 

Luis Enrique IS GOD ! [SQL]


----------

